# ISO recipes using Queso Blanco or Fresco



## LadyCook61 (Aug 3, 2008)

I bought Queso Blanco and Queso Fresco cheeses yesterday intending to use in Mexican dishes.  I did google but haven't found anything really using these 2 cheeses.  I know one is a cheese I can fry and the other I can use to crumble in salads or whatever.


----------



## simplicity (Aug 3, 2008)

Not really a recipe, but queso blanco is good on roasted corn on the cob.  After the corn is roasted, lightly butter it, sprinkle with some chili power, then with cheese.  Some people drizzle a bit of lime over this.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 4, 2008)

simplicity said:


> Not really a recipe, but queso blanco is good on roasted corn on the cob. After the corn is roasted, lightly butter it, sprinkle with some chili power, then with cheese. Some people drizzle a bit of lime over this.


 oh sounds good, it so happens I do have some corn to roast, will make it today, thanks !


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 4, 2008)

LC, I've wondered about these cheeses too.
Maybe PM MexicoKaren, to alert her to the question so she could answer you here. 
I'd love to know. I love most cheeses, and to add two more would be fantastic.
Thanks for the question.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 4, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> LC, I've wondered about these cheeses too.
> Maybe PM MexicoKaren, to alert her to the question so she could answer you here.
> I'd love to know. I love most cheeses, and to add two more would be fantastic.
> Thanks for the question.


 
I have PM MexicoKaren, waiting to hear from her.  So far, I've used blanco in a salad , and have fried the Fresco, both were delicious.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry I am not keeping up! DH's computer is in the shop for a week now (had to send to Guadalajara for parts) and so we are sharing a computer. During the day, when the light is good, I've been painting alot. But I did get LC61's message, and here is my reply:

The queso blanco is a wonderful cheese for melting; it is the best for quesadillas and chile rellenos. Because I seldom can find cheddar cheese here, it is my all-purpose cheese. The queso fresco is sort of like feta cheese - crumbly and saltier. It is always served on top of beans, refried or whole. Gives them a really nice flavor. It is also good crumbled in salads. There are so many good cheeses here; but once in awhile we miss good old Tillamook cheese (which we find at Costco in Vallarta every now and then).


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 4, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> Sorry I am not keeping up! DH's computer is in the shop for a week now (had to send to Guadalajara for parts) and so we are sharing a computer. During the day, when the light is good, I've been painting alot. But I did get LC61's message, and here is my reply:
> 
> The queso blanco is a wonderful cheese for melting; it is the best for quesadillas and chile rellenos. Because I seldom can find cheddar cheese here, it is my all-purpose cheese. The queso fresco is sort of like feta cheese - crumbly and saltier. It is always served on top of beans, refried or whole. Gives them a really nice flavor. It is also good crumbled in salads. There are so many good cheeses here; but once in awhile we miss good old Tillamook cheese (which we find at Costco in Vallarta every now and then).


 
thanks so much Karen!  I hope your DH's computer is back asap.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 4, 2008)

My favorite is Asadero it's a great melting cheese kind of like a cross of Mozzarella and Muenster


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 4, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> My favorite is Asadero it's a great melting cheese kind of like a cross of Mozzarella and Muenster


 
I was looking for that when I was in Sam's Club (where I got the other cheese) I've looked in other supermarkets as well but no one seems to have the Asadero.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Aug 4, 2008)

I love Asadero, Manchego, and those great white cheeses from Chihuahua and Oaxaca as well.  They melt so nicely. In the US, jack or cheddar cheeses are often substituted, but I think that provolone, muenster or mozzarella would be closer to authentic. For crumbly cheese, I also like cotija, which was widely available in the US when I still lived in the NW.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 4, 2008)

MexicoKaren said:


> I love Asadero, Manchego, and those great white cheeses from Chihuahua and Oaxaca as well. They melt so nicely. In the US, jack or cheddar cheeses are often substituted, but I think that provolone, muenster or mozzarella would be closer to authentic. For crumbly cheese, I also like cotija, which was widely available in the US when I still lived in the NW.


 
I hadn't been able to  find those cheese either.   I don't think there are too many mexican cheese in my area.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 4, 2008)

I would use it anywhere you can use cheese. They are both great melting cheeses.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 4, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> I would use it anywhere you can use cheese. They are both great melting cheeses.


  I have been experimenting with them , using them in various recipes.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 4, 2008)

great for breakfast stuff, like breakfast burritos, fritatas, quiche, omelets, etc...

I saw you did the mashed potatoes, sounds like a winner.


----------



## babetoo (Aug 4, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> I hadn't been able to find those cheese either.  I don't think there are too many mexican cheese in my area.


 
come visit me, about five mexican grocery stores in my area. couple are mom and pop, but most are reg. stores that carry items for the mexican people , and those that want to cook the food. 

sometimes prices are lower. seafood for instance.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61 (Aug 4, 2008)

babetoo said:


> come visit me, about five mexican grocery stores in my area. couple are mom and pop, but most are reg. stores that carry items for the mexican people , and those that want to cook the food.
> 
> sometimes prices are lower. seafood for instance.
> 
> babe


 
I wish I could visit.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Aug 4, 2008)

Tattrat, you are so right - all of these Mexican cheeses are great in a quiche or frittata, or breakfast burrito because they melt so nicely. But the piece d'resistance  (sp?) is the chile relleno.


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 5, 2008)

Just getting back here. Thanks so much for the info.
So many new to me. I've written all of them down and will look the next time I shop. Maybe try a new one each week or two.
Glad you brought it up, LC.
Thanks all................................                                  



​


----------

